# Post a picture of your favourite fursuit



## Martin2W (Feb 2, 2017)

Lets see.
Ok my one of favs


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 2, 2017)

That is amazing.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 2, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> That is amazing.


Yep and she made it herself. She makes good fursuits.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yep and she made it herself. She makes good fursuits.



Wow. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 2, 2017)

I believe she is called Bass, if I remember right.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 2, 2017)

Khazius said:


> I believe she is called Bass, if I remember right.


She can even play music in it.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 2, 2017)

Khazius said:


> I believe she is called Bass, if I remember right.


Who is the artist? Or is it Bass?


----------



## Khazius (Feb 2, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> Who is the artist? Or is it Bass?


beauty of the bass (@Beautyofthebass) | Twitter


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 2, 2017)

Khazius said:


> beauty of the bass (@Beautyofthebass) | Twitter


Holy.... She does amazing work.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 2, 2017)

Khazius said:


> I believe she is called Bass, if I remember right.


Yes beautyofthebass I love her. Also I love fact that she is dj and looks like skrillex


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lets see.
> Ok my one of favs


I can't top this.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I can't top this.


I can, this is not the best fursuit I have ever seen. But it try to avoid posting it because people will try to copy it. Btw some beetlecat and clockwork fursuits can top this.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I can, this is not the best fursuit I have ever seen. But it try to avoid posting it because people will try to copy it. Btw some beetlecat and clockwork fursuits can top this.


No, don't be a butt, post it. >:|


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I can't top this.





Mr. Fox said:


> No, don't be a butt, post it. >:|


K wait i hope you will like it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> F#ck me in the ass


Is that an expression of speech or an invitation?


Spoiler



Just joking.


Oh yeah, Clockwork fursuits are amongst the best, everyone wants those. But I think "Bass" has a more unique art style that gives her an edge despite not looking super-realistic.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Is that an expression of speech or an invitation?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes it is unique. But damn that sergal. You like it right? I will try to get even better sergal (i know right makers who can make nice sergal and make it more ineresting). I will try my best designing that thing.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Is that an expression of speech or an invitation?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...







Ok sweetie what do you think about this?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 3, 2017)

Actually clockwork fursuits are a bit too real for my taste. I like semi realistic and realistic but not hyper realistic. I have plans for my sergal suit but a bit later since I will be moving to canada in near future.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 3, 2017)

https://imgur.com/c3OfsHm


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 3, 2017)

Lcs said:


> https://imgur.com/c3OfsHm


Hey that is cute.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

OK, what about this guy?


----------



## Sagt (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> OK, what about this guy?


I approve


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I approve


I approve your approval.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I approve your approval.


Approved


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Approved


Approves approving approvals.... Approveception!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

Majira, of course.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

Shia, a cat rabbit!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

Cosmic


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

Kiba Wolf


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

^those last three are more like it, Majira is to common, everyone loves him.

Ugh, I can never get over just how awesome Kiba's suit is. ;-;


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> ^those last three are more like it, Majira is to common, everyone loves him.
> 
> Ugh, I can never get over just how awesome Kiba's suit is. ;-;


Ikr!! His videos are what led me to love the furry fandom.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> ^those last three are more like it, Majira is to common, everyone loves him.
> 
> Ugh, I can never get over just how awesome Kiba's suit is. ;-;


And Shia is funny as hell!!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Jesus christ finaly im able to replys, marija really?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ikr!! His videos are what led me to love the furry fandom.


I'm not actually sure what I like about it, but everything about it feels like it works.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> OK, what about this guy?


One of my favourite. Totally badass. Thumbs up. Nope my profile is dead I wont be able to reply without buging this system.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2017)

I think okami has a slight problem.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Majira is to common, everyone loves him.


That hasn't always been the case.



https://imgur.com/tR6AHZI


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Jesus christ finaly im able to replys, marija really?


Yes! His videos are hilarious!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I think okami has a slight problem.


But is it healthy, that is the question.


Lcs said:


> That hasn't always been the case.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/tR6AHZI


No, that's not actually him is it?

Oh god, it is.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I think okami has a slight problem.


I do! I really do!! I love Fursuiters!!!(she's  throwing stuff at me!! Help!!!)


----------



## Sagt (Feb 5, 2017)

BUNLIPS.



https://imgur.com/uBimuKb


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Keep throwing stuff, eventually you'll knock some sense into him. XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

If  bhutrflai had a fursuit I would pick her as my favorite!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Lcs said:


> BUNLIPS.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/uBimuKb


Oh lawd, he gets me every time!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> But is it healthy, that is the question.


No, it has gone way beyond a healthy obsession.



Mr. Fox said:


> Keep throwing stuff, eventually you'll knock some sense into him. XD


Been trying for 18 yrs now & it still hasn't helped.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If  bhutrflai had a fursuit I would pick her as my favorite!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Been trying for 18 yrs now & it still hasn't helped.


Here's what you do: lable the things you throw at him "common sense", every time Okami complains you can always say you're trying to knock some common sense into him. Remember, persistence is the key.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Here's what you do: lable the things you throw at him "common sense", every time Okami complains you can always say you're trying to knock some common sense into him. Remember, persistence is the key.


Don't encourage her!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Don't encourage her!


But I'm a _great _marriage counselor. 

Right, this thread needs more obsession!






This is a quadsuit by the way.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

Big cats are PAWSOME!!


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Lcs said:


> BUNLIPS.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/uBimuKb


Yes coopertom. Legend.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

Dreams!


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> But I'm a _great _marriage counselor.
> 
> Right, this thread needs more obsession!
> 
> ...


What is this?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> What is this?


That is a Sabertooth Tiger!


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That is a Sabertooth Tiger!


Is it real?? It looks so realistic


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If  bhutrflai had a fursuit I would pick her as my favorite!!!


Pretty sure I would do same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

This is cool.






People be like whaaaaat?????


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you like realistic fursuits


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Looks like you like realistic fursuits


Most of the toony ones look terrible, so I go for realistic or semi-realistic.


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Clockwork


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Most of the toony ones look terrible, so I go for realistic or semi-realistic.


Same here.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

You just _had _to mention Coopertom, didn't you?

Screw it, I'll share it here:


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You just _had _to mention Cooper Tom, didn't you?
> 
> Screw it, I'll share it here:


I have mentioned coopertom. He is a legend.


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

I like telephone very much


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

And this


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You just _had _to mention Cooper Tom, didn't you?
> 
> Screw it, I'll share it here:


What is your favourite fursuit maker?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> What is your favourite fursuit maker?


Couldn't say.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 5, 2017)

Ain't it a lil cruel to ask to post pictures of bare animal skin?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 5, 2017)

¯\_ツ_/¯


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Ain't it a lil cruel to ask to post pictures of bare animal skin?


Animals ain't ashamed of their nudity.


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow I found fullsuit of this


----------



## katalistik (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Wow I found fullsuit of this



Actually,its not that bad.I really like it!


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Couldn't say.


Sweetie, but why you cant tell?


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Actually,its not that bad.I really like it!


Yeah it is good but still my list is:
1. Shiney fighter
2 Beauty of the bass
3 That thing made by beatlecat
4. Ahkara
5 .Rinn
6 that sabertooth made by wild life


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Actually,its not that bad.I really like it!


I really like head, how did she managed to make that, so much colors.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> I really like head, how did she managed to make that, so much colors.



It takes a lot of time tho.But it's worth it.


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

katalistik said:


> It takes a lot of time tho.But it's worth it.


I need some ideas for sergal fursuit but have very few. Maybe you know something that would look great on sergal like colors markings etc?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> I need some ideas for sergal fursuit but have very few. Maybe you know something that would look great on sergal like colors markings etc?









I'm not the greatest in the world when it comes to fursuits but this image can give you a headstart.I recommand that you use some markings like scars,bruises if you want etc.Colours...hmm.I really don't know.Use some colours that you like,combine them and see what happens.I lack creativity to be honest.If you want more help ask me anytime.I want to Be useful.
A-and active.


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I'm not the greatest in the world when it comes to fursuits but this image can give you a headstart.I recommand that you use some markings like scars,bruises if you want etc.Colours...hmm.I really don't know.Use some colours that you like,combine them and see what happens.I lack creativity to be honest.If you want more help ask me anytime.I want to Be useful.
> A-and active.


Yes I think about putting scars on face and markings on body and back. I think some interesting markings will look good on body as it work on shiney. Also important thing is body padding, without it it will lool very slim, im aiming for shineyfighter standarts, because its obivious that there is padding on body. He is wearing padding underneath his costume i saw picture only of him only wearing head and his arms were looking big so there must be something he is wearing


----------



## katalistik (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Yes I think about putting scars on face and markings on body and back. I think some interesting markings will look good on body as it work on shiney. Also important thing is body padding, without it it will lool very slim, im aiming for shineyfighter standarts, because its obivious that there is padding on body.



I agree with you.Scars will make your sergal look fearsome,fursome etcaetera.But,don't forget.You are a friendly sergal,not a killer.Don't.cross.the.limit. xD


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I agree with you.Scars will make your sergal look fearsome,fursome etcaetera.But,don't forget.You are a friendly sergal,not a killer.Don't.cross.the.limit. xD


It is hard for me not to cross that barrier. But body padding and agressive red led eyes is a must. I think in the end i wil ditch word friendly. Maybe you know how body padding works? Is it some sort vest that you wear. How makers make mascular furry.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> It is hard for me not to cross that barrier. But body padding and agressive red led eyes is a must. I think in the end i wil ditch word friendly. Maybe you know how body padding works? Is it some sort vest that you wear. How makers make mascular furry.



That beats my level to be honest.You should ask an expert/somebody else that knows better.Or...you know...just "google it!". Wish I could help ya bud.Sorry...


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

katalistik said:


> That beats my level to be honest.You should ask an expert/somebody else that knows better.Or...you know...just "google it!". Wish I could help ya bud.Sorry...


Yes it is crazy thing you wear underneath your fursuit, how they not overheat. I contacted profesionals (my future fursuit maker) about this 2 weeks ago still no response. Actually it is difficult to get any responses I messaged 7 makers one month and only 3 replied. Even beauty of the bass doesnt seem to care. I think they have too much orders so they dont check mail.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Animals ain't ashamed of their nudity.



Well of course not but I don't think asking for nudes of animals is exactly the best thing either...


----------



## Sagt (Feb 6, 2017)

With and without the visor on.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2017)

I see RoboCop is dealing with some... Issues.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 6, 2017)

Its interesting, no doubt. Cant say that Im fond of it myself :/


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Idk how to send pictures on this darn website but my fav fursuit is beauty of the bass's fursuit.


----------

